# Avast slowing down my internet..?



## swchoi89

Hey guys,

I've been experiencing some major slow-downs with my internet after I installed Avast...

So here's the thing:

I see that Avast is taking up a lot of my internet, but I know this is because majority of applications like the IE, would need to bypass Web-Shield, so that's why I'd see Avast taking up most of my traffic (as shown in Resource Manager/Monitor).

However, this doesn't explain anything. Now, my internet is slower than ever... I can't stream any online videos, including Youtube. They lag very much.

Anyone know how to fix this issue with Avast, would appreciate it if you can help me out.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## mtb211

Are you referring to the computer in your signature? Have you tested any other devices on this Modem/Router?

Matt


----------



## Okedokey

Remove Avast, see if that fixes it, if it does either reinstall or try another antivirus


----------



## johnb35

I agree with Bigfella, uninstall and test your internet speed.  Then try reinstalling it, but this time redownload the install setup.  

I've seen updates for avast cause issues with systems and internet.  A new install has fixed these issues.


----------



## swchoi89

mtb211 said:


> Are you referring to the computer in your signature? Have you tested any other devices on this Modem/Router?
> 
> Matt



My desktop is the only device that's having this issue via the same router/modem.

And yes, specs are in my signature.


----------



## swchoi89

johnb35 said:


> I agree with Bigfella, uninstall and test your internet speed.  Then try reinstalling it, but this time redownload the install setup.
> 
> I've seen updates for avast cause issues with systems and internet.  A new install has fixed these issues.



How recent? I installed it not too long ago actually... like 2 weeks ago


----------



## swchoi89

johnb35 said:


> I agree with Bigfella, uninstall and test your internet speed.  Then try reinstalling it, but this time redownload the install setup.
> 
> I've seen updates for avast cause issues with systems and internet.  A new install has fixed these issues.



When I disable Avast, my speed increases, but not by much (from 4.61 to 5.04 mb).

I just installed this software not too long ago, and I don't think I can look for alternatives as my dad was SOO adamant about buying this software (50% off...)


----------



## johnb35

So you have the paid version of Avast and not the free version?  If so, the paid version includes firewall and all the extra crap, which could be slowing you down.  To me there is no sense in buying a paid antivirus when free works just as well.


----------



## swchoi89

johnb35 said:


> So you have the paid version of Avast and not the free version?  If so, the paid version includes firewall and all the extra crap, which could be slowing you down.  To me there is no sense in buying a paid antivirus when free works just as well.



Yea... my dad isn't too tech-savvy, and wanted to just buy the damn thing lol....

Anyhow, the Web-Shield seems to be filtering every internet activity or something.... Not sure what to do with this full version, and how to deactivate some unnecessary features... would you know?


----------



## johnb35

You should be able to disable it.  Open avast, click on real time shields and then click on web shield, press the stop button, click stop permanently.


----------



## Life

swchoi89 said:


> When I disable Avast, my speed increases, but not by much (from 4.61 to 5.04 mb).
> 
> I just installed this software not too long ago, and I don't think I can look for alternatives as my dad was SOO adamant about buying this software (50% off...)


Avast! is great, I don't have any slow downs at all.


johnb35 said:


> So you have the paid version of Avast and not the free version?  If so, the paid version includes firewall and all the extra crap, which could be slowing you down.  To me there is no sense in buying a paid antivirus when free works just as well.



I agree, I have Avast, the free version and it does everything needed.


----------



## mtb211

I am really interested in what is causing this... if you disable it is the computer flawless?

I came across this thread... do you have "block all mode on?" ... do you have malwarebytes on there too?

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=302386

If you are impatient you could do an uninstall in safe mode and install avg or something... That is really frustrating... sorry your having issues

Matt


----------



## swchoi89

mtb211 said:


> I am really interested in what is causing this... if you disable it is the computer flawless?
> 
> I came across this thread... do you have "block all mode on?" ... do you have malwarebytes on there too?
> 
> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=302386
> 
> If you are impatient you could do an uninstall in safe mode and install avg or something... That is really frustrating... sorry your having issues
> 
> Matt



Hey Matt,

When I disable the web shield, my internet gets faster (a.k.a Youtube vids load faster). 
I do have malwarebytes... but didn't tell me any problems.

One possibility could be the wireless adapter maybe...? It is about 2 yrs od (D-Link)...


----------



## swchoi89

johnb35 said:


> You should be able to disable it.  Open avast, click on real time shields and then click on web shield, press the stop button, click stop permanently.



yea, that helps boost the internet speed lol but scares me a little with 'potential threats' Avast! is telling me about


----------



## swchoi89

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Avast! is great, I don't have any slow downs at all.
> 
> 
> I agree, I have Avast, the free version and it does everything needed.



Do you have the paid version? What version is it? Mine is the Internet Security...


----------



## mtb211

swchoi89 said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> When I disable the web shield, my internet gets faster (a.k.a Youtube vids load faster).
> I do have malwarebytes... but didn't tell me any problems.
> 
> One possibility could be the wireless adapter maybe...? It is about 2 yrs od (D-Link)...



hm .. do you have anything directly connected to the router? What kind of speeds are you getting? 

Try a couple different servers on speedtest.net 

Matt


----------



## Life

swchoi89 said:


> Do you have the paid version? What version is it? Mine is the Internet Security...



yes, internet security. I have the free version. I would recommend you uninstall it, and then just install the free stuff.


----------



## swchoi89

mtb211 said:


> hm .. do you have anything directly connected to the router? What kind of speeds are you getting?
> 
> Try a couple different servers on speedtest.net
> 
> Matt



Nothing else is connected to it directly. All the other wireless devices such as my laptop and my smartphone gets faster speed on average compared to my desktop.

Speedtest.net shows on average of ~5mb/ sec on my desktop.


----------



## johnb35

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> yes, internet security. I have the free version. I would recommend you uninstall it, and then just install the free stuff.



The free version doesn't have internet security included.


----------



## swchoi89

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> yes, internet security. I have the free version. I would recommend you uninstall it, and then just install the free stuff.



I wish I could but as previously mentioned, I have the full version, sucks that it'll go to waste if I end up just downloading the free stuff. I just wish I can utilize this full version without having it distracting my internet speed.


----------



## mtb211

swchoi89 said:


> I wish I could but as previously mentioned, I have the full version, sucks that it'll go to waste if I end up just downloading the free stuff. I just wish I can utilize this full version without having it distracting my internet speed.



Hm if you want to keep the same version... I would uninstall it in safe mode and re install it.. you still have the key for the paid version right?

Matt


----------



## Life

johnb35 said:


> The free version doesn't have internet security included.



I'm pretty sure it does, because it blocks all viruses, and malware, and anything on the internet, isn't that internet security?


----------



## johnb35

No, you need to start doing some research.  The free version only gives you basic security like viruses and spyware.  There are actually 3 different versions of avast.  Read here.

http://www.avast.com/en-us/free-antivirus-download

You will never get the internet security part of it in any free program.


----------



## swchoi89

mtb211 said:


> Hm if you want to keep the same version... I would uninstall it in safe mode and re install it.. you still have the key for the paid version right?
> 
> Matt



What difference does it make if I uninstall it using safe mode vs. normal windows mode?

And yes, I have all the key code and stuff in case for re-installation.


----------



## mtb211

I had an issue in the past uninstalling avast ... so I had to uninstall it in safemode.


----------



## swchoi89

mtb211 said:


> I had an issue in the past uninstalling avast ... so I had to uninstall it in safemode.



haven't dnoe the re-install but now it fluctutates.

sometimes it's fast, sometimes it's slow...


----------



## Havoc

Remove it, and install the FREE version....then retest..


----------



## swchoi89

Havoc said:


> Remove it, and install the FREE version....then retest..



As mentioned before, I really don't want to remove the full version if I've paid for it. Also, with the same license, it works well with other computers, it's just my desktop...

I really want to utilize its application without wasting my money for nothing.


----------



## swchoi89

I guess no one knows the answer huh?

I'm thinking that it could be my USB wireless stick, heard that they're less reliable than PCI adapters. Is this true?


----------



## Punk

swchoi89 said:


> I guess no one knows the answer huh?
> 
> I'm thinking that it could be my USB wireless stick, heard that they're less reliable than PCI adapters. Is this true?



I bought a USB wireless stick and it didn't have enough reach in order for me to get a proper connection. I bought a network card and it worked perfectly, so in my experience, wireless sticks aren't good at all, unless you are right next to your router...


----------



## swchoi89

Punk said:


> I bought a USB wireless stick and it didn't have enough reach in order for me to get a proper connection. I bought a network card and it worked perfectly, so in my experience, wireless sticks aren't good at all, unless you are right next to your router...



Actually, my desktop is really far away from the router  maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Punk

swchoi89 said:


> Actually, my desktop is really far away from the router  maybe that's the issue.



I can't say for sure, but my guess is this is the problem.


----------

